# When did you first know you were a furry?



## Fling (Apr 23, 2011)

The first time I realized I was into to "furry" art, I was about 15or 16 years old and I googled "Bowser" under "images" for a school project collage, and a picture of bowser doing certain things came up, drawn by matoc, and I got onto the site and was like "what a waste of drawing talent, drawing horses fucking eachother." Then I proceeded to look through the entire site 

so when did you guys learn that you were furries?


----------



## Xegras (Apr 23, 2011)

I have a feeling this thread needs to be added to this.

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/93819-HK-s-noob-guide-to-Den-posting.


----------



## Garfang (Apr 23, 2011)

well yeah i think i have seen this thread before =P


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 23, 2011)

Garfang said:


> well yeah i think i have seen this thread before =P


 
In nightmares.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 23, 2011)

I didn't "find out" I was a furry, I decided to be a furry.


----------



## GoldenJackal (Apr 23, 2011)

When I came out of my mother's womb and they cut off my tail and shaved my fur.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Apr 23, 2011)

February 18th, 2011. I've been in the fandom since April 2010 but I didn't decide to call myself furry until just two months ago.


----------



## Icky (Apr 23, 2011)

When I saw the Wikipedia page on the fandom, looked at some art, and said "oh hey, that looks cool".

I don't really know what you were expecting here. :l


----------



## Waffles (Apr 23, 2011)

Baptised on /b/ during a furry thread there, pretty much. About two years ago.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 23, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I didn't "find out" I was a furry, I decided to be a furry.


 It was completely my choice as well, I used to despise furries so much until I met some cool ones.


----------



## Flatline (Apr 23, 2011)

I never really "found out" I was a furry.

I just stumbled upon some fursuit videos (still have no idea how), and furry pics on DA.
I was like "Well this is pretty cool, might as well "join" the fandom".

That's all, basically.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

OP should GTFO to the Den.


And then get eaten for posting the same topic for the nth time (where n->âˆž)


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 23, 2011)

When I read about it and started liking anthro porn.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 23, 2011)

After I read about it on ED.
I didn't know they had a name for liking the concept of anthro animals and animal costumes, but apparently they do.


----------



## Leon (Apr 23, 2011)

Just stumbled onto FAF, and that's pretty much it.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 23, 2011)

I learned I was one after I decided to fap to the yiff.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Vaelarsa said:


> I didn't know they had a name for liking the concept of anthro animals and animal costumes, but apparently they do.


 
Disneyland?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

Porn. :V


----------



## Spatel (Apr 23, 2011)

saw an article about furries on something awful 10 years ago

knew immediately that was me


----------



## Hir (Apr 23, 2011)

when i gave up hope


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

i was a weaboo first so it was like a progression of "not enough weird porn, oh here we go"


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> i was a weaboo first so it was like a progression of "not enough weird porn, oh here we go"


 
And then you went back to weird japanese porn anyway :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> And then you went back to weird japanese porn anyway :V


 
and then i was the porn


----------



## Stealthy (Apr 23, 2011)

It was always cooler to read/write about anthros than humans. Then I learned about the porn. : |

I spent as long as I could trying not to be tarred with the furry brush until upon reading the TV Tropes article for the 57577th time I was just kind of like 'goddamnit universe, I'll be a furry if you stop rubbing it in my freaking face!'.


----------



## Fling (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry for posting this topic in the wrong section, still new here ><
Thanks to those that responded though =]


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> and then i was the porn


 
links? :V


----------



## BRN (Apr 23, 2011)

*PAHEAL*


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> links? :V


 
Do you mean drawn porn or actual pics, because I have both.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Do you mean drawn porn or actual pics, because I have both.


 
You took nude shots of yourself?


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 23, 2011)

When I was twelve in a roleplaying chat for the Redwall series of books.

An eighteen-year-old player with an otter character was all "hey you're a cute little boy take a look at my otter penis."

And history was made. <':


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> You took nude shots of yourself?


 
Uh, yeah. I'm 19. It's what I do in my spare time.


----------



## Teto (Apr 23, 2011)

I was falling through the air, my arms spread out wide
The idea hit me in the face like a brick made of spikes and also poison nettles and snakes
And the poison spread through me and then my finger segments started falling away from each other and then they were shards of glass and they thundered into the earth like bullets or REALLY HEAVY RAIN
And then there was blood on the ground and it was only my head floating now above it, and the blood said

"Don't look back"

Which was fine by me since I was a head and I didn't have a neck
Even though I was floating and I could do anything because I was a floating head and when you're already breaking the laws of existence and whatnot, there's suddenly no limit to what is possible

And then I was a furry


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Uh, yeah. I'm 19. It's what I do in my spare time.


 
What site do you sell them to? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> What site do you sell them to? :V


 
I wrote a review for BD so I can get a discount on my next order.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> I wrote a review for BD so I can get a discount on my next order.


 
A review for what?

Wait, Bad Dragon, right?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> A review for what?
> 
> Wait, Bad Dragon, right?


 Yes.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Yes.


 
So you WROTE the review, or was it more of a presentation? :V


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> So you WROTE the review, or was it more of a presentation? :V


 
Both. It had words but I'm pretty sure most people ignored them.


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Both. It had words but I'm pretty sure most people ignored them.


 
I think furries/the internet broke me, because this doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> I think furries broke me, because this doesn't bother me in the least.


 
Tbh it _is_ me. 

And I don't really care if people see the pics. It's like a self-therapy to help with my anxiety about being nude. That and because i'm totally gonna be popufur one day


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> Tbh it _is_ me.



Well, I can't say I actually expected that. At least not in the "review for a dildo maker site" way :V



Skift said:


> And I don't really care if people see the pics. It's like a self-therapy to help with my anxiety about being nude. That and because i'm totally gonna be popufur one day


 
Just don't get a millions STD's.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2011)

jcfynx said:


> When I was twelve in a roleplaying chat for the Redwall series of books.
> 
> An eighteen-year-old player with an otter character was all "hey you're a cute little boy take a look at my otter penis."
> 
> And history was made. <':


Fuckin' otters are hot bro. >:[[/img]


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Just don't get a millions STD's.


 I will keep that advice in mind


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Apr 23, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Just don't get a millions STD's.


 
I thought having a million STD's was how one established his or her cred as an alphafur.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 23, 2011)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I thought having a million STD's was how one established his or her cred as an alphafur.


 
Either pronouns are acceptable

and no that only works for porn artists :c


----------



## Thatch (Apr 23, 2011)

Skift said:


> and no that only works for porn artists :c


 
If fetishes count as STD's.

I'm afraid that otherwise, he's right. Porn artists have their porn :c


----------



## Kreevox (Apr 24, 2011)

Dammit, newfags.


----------



## Kaizy (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw Yogi Bear's ass on TV and I was like "Damn thats fine :V"


No, in reality I just happened to come across a dude on dA whose art I liked and he linked to his FA in a journal once, and thus I decided to join up in the fandom


----------



## Leon (Apr 24, 2011)

Kaizy, I lold.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 24, 2011)

I needed a place to fulfill my perverse sexual fantasies some time ago and this fandom came up in a search term for "depraved sexual clusterfuck of a group".


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 24, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Fuckin' otters are hot bro. >:[


 
Hells yes. You should say the results were statutory. :3c


----------



## VoidBat (Apr 24, 2011)

When I sat under a tree and drew animal people an apple hit me in the head, it was then I realized it.


----------



## lobosabio (Apr 24, 2011)

I saw it on TV and thought "That's cool."  And that was that.


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

Remember the apostle Paul?


Something like that.


----------



## Destiny (Apr 24, 2011)

since yesterday


----------



## FBJim (Apr 24, 2011)

We are so sorry for your loss


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 24, 2011)

When I was but a wee little sergal, my mother brought home some fresh entrails for us to feast on. However, the fun was not to be as they contained a horde of egyptian spiny mice, who proceeded to eat my parents and my left kidney. Later, /b/ told me furries were to blame, so here I am.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 25, 2011)

Summer of '09. I had an interest in anthropomorphic animals before, but never really considered myself a part of the fandom until then.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 25, 2011)

MaskedJackal said:


> Summer of '09. I had an interest in anthropomorphic animals before, but never really considered myself a part of the fandom until then.


 Wait... From TFP? Hey dude!


----------



## MaskedJackal (Apr 25, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Wait... From TFP? Hey dude!


 

Yep, that's me =)


----------



## israfur (Apr 26, 2011)

I was 18 when it sunk in to me that I was a fur. I'm late, I know.


----------



## Branch (Apr 26, 2011)

when i read the definition on urban dictionary. "oh, that's me, well how 'bout that."


----------



## BTA (Apr 26, 2011)

Since I was 12, when I came across some pics from Anthrocon (I always "loved" mascots, and was thrilled to see a community like so)


----------



## Affection (Apr 28, 2011)

I read a lot of furry fiction two years ago and thought "Wow, that's alright" like everyone else here. I stumbled onto FAF the same year and I finally got the courage to join. I also like to write a bit about it. So...yeah...


----------



## chrest (Apr 28, 2011)

I knew a furry troll awhile back. Him and I trolled tons and TONS of inflationists, namely Virus20, he was known as NEOlightjak and we used accounts usually called fuckyou1334 and stuff. After the inflationist trolling I looked at some normal anthro art and made an account on furaffinity and spoke to some furs, decided they were actually pretty cool (Not the creepy uber fat ones, inflation stuff is terrible, just awful, so is vore)  then i spent more and more time hanging around in the fandom, and here I am now, can't say porn didn't have a part in it either, also, i find anthros easier to draw then people


----------



## Yarbro (Apr 30, 2011)

I remember came across an artist on DA. She was my idol and drew human as long as anthropomorphic. I find that combined two things is extremely interesting. It wasn't until this year I decided to join the furry fandom.


----------



## illford baker (May 2, 2011)

On minecraftforums.net there was a thread about furries that was filled with much hate, so feeling like the kite girl from this xkcd I defended them. While defending them them I learned more about them, got more comfortable with them, and eventually became one. Looks like something good came out of hate, after all.


----------



## Ivory_vines (May 2, 2011)

I was confused about furries for a while, and then eventually I started defending them from hateful comments, and warning them about trolls, and teaching the not-so-knowledgeable about them.  I've recently become close with a mature furry community in the minecraft off-topic forum, and that was really  what made me a furry.


----------



## Billythe44th (May 2, 2011)

*Prepare for INFODUMP*



chrest said:


> I knew a furry troll awhile back. Him and I trolled tons and TONS of inflationists, namely Virus20, he was known as NEOlightjak and we used accounts usually called fuckyou1334 and stuff. After the inflationist trolling I looked at some normal anthro art and made an account on furaffinity and spoke to some furs, decided they were actually pretty cool (Not the creepy uber fat ones, inflation stuff is terrible, just awful, so is vore)  then i spent more and more time hanging around in the fandom, and here I am now, can't say porn didn't have a part in it either, also, i find anthros easier to draw then people


 
This is a familiar story to me.

When I first started to identify as a furry, in late high school, I was ashamed of myself for my absurd fascination with animal-peoples.  I really only knew about the fandom through the more tasteless webcomic artists and one otaku who drew kitties in her art binder. On one hand, there was a crudely-drawn man dreaming of wearing a fursuit which was also his girlfriend. On the other hand, they were really cute kitties...

I was in denial bad, and only had one way to work out my frustrations- vigilante reporting. Rather than simply swallowing my pride and ignoring the negative aspects of the fandom, I tried to become an editor of that burned-out husk that was once named Encyclopaedia Dramatica. I imagined it as a den of thieves and whores, full of monsters who only wanted to break what others hold dear. Monsters like I thought I was.

You know what I found on their forums, behind the curtain? Perfectly ordinary forumgoers- perhaps some were bitter and frustrated, but these were actual people, not shadowy monsters bent on stealing my dox. Before ED's death and zombification, EDF was one of the most relaxed message boards I have ever been on, where outrageous insults didn't hurt because they were never meant to be serious. I had prepared for what I thought was a shady back alley, and instead found a tea party frequented by extremely polite gangbangers.

And also furries. About ten percent of all statistics are made up on the spot, but a good portion of the people posting on the forums were furries.They are not turncoats- they hate the stupid teenagers, the obsessed fanfiction writers, the gross ones who wave their fetishes like pennants. They agree with the normal people, for whatever constitutes normal, and chose to act out violently instead.

I decided to stop lying to myself. I stopped trying to destroy what I don't like about fandom, out of some twisted notion that I would become an outcast if I tried to join. So, I entered FAF.

You know what I found on these forums, behind the curtain? Perfectly ordinary forumgoers- perhaps some of them are bitter and frustrated, but they are actual people, not perverted caricatures who constantly have cybersex. FAF is a completely respectable message board, whose rules are enforced rationally and thoroughly. I came prepared for an opium den, and instead found a boardroom meeting where the CEO has bloodshot eyes.

And also trolls.

Tl/Dr: I was immature, but found out that the individuals in a group are nothing like the group's stereotypes. I could be a furry and a normal person! At the same time!


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (May 2, 2011)

illford baker said:


> On minecraftforums.net there was a thread about furries that was filled with much hate, so feeling like the kite girl from this xkcd I defended them. While defending them them I learned more about them, got more comfortable with them, and eventually became one. Looks like something good came out of hate, after all.


 
Was it the furry skins thread? That was hilarious.


----------



## AdrianKain (May 2, 2011)

saw something about it on _1000 Ways to Die_, got an erection, searched the web, found a little place called _Y Chan_.... somewhere along those lines..... i forget when i actually said i was a furry.... maybe somewhere in my climax?


----------



## illford baker (May 2, 2011)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Was it the furry skins thread? That was hilarious.


 
It was the "why all the furries?" thread, I went into it with some pretty bad prejudice and misconceptions but ended it with a totally different outlook. 
Unfortunately by the time I started to get comfortable with furries, the main furry thread was locked for spam and I lost what little interest I was starting to develop. My real interest in furries didn't kick off until a new furry thread was made.


----------



## Unsilenced (May 2, 2011)

AdrianKain said:


> saw something about it on _1000 Ways to Die_, got an erection, searched the web, found a little place called _Y Chan_.... somewhere along those lines..... i forget when i actually said i was a furry.... maybe somewhere in my climax?


 
Oh my god, this post. 

What the fuck am I reading. 

...

Actually, on second thought:

Oh my god. This thread. 

What the fuck am I reading.


----------



## FirelanderX (May 2, 2011)

It just kind of happened gradually.


----------



## iconmaster (May 7, 2011)

I realized I was a furry on the 22nd of May, 2011. Using my amazing powers of hindsight, I had fury tendancies a lot earlier in life. When I was about 10 I was playing Neopets. I got into RPing there for a bit. Guess what I RP'd. (In retrospect, Neopets probably generated a lot of furries). About a year ago, I was reading a comic (of which I forget it's name) where there was an 'anthro' dragon character. In describing him to myself, the word 'sexy' floated throgh my brain once (Again, hindsight tipoff). About 2 weeks before that, I looked into the definition of 'Furry' on Wikipedia because it was a term thrown around on the Internet that I was previously unaware of. I then saw some furry slideshow video on YouTube, and I thought that the anthros were really cool, and said to myself 'Well, I guess that makes me a furry now.' At first, I was in denial, as my main sources of the fandom were negative about it (Reading a certain Chapter 7 of Your Next-Door Neighbor is a Dragon did not help). A week after, I caved in and realized that the fandom is not bad after all. I am now a happy part of the fandom, but have yet to tell anyone else IRL.


----------



## CannotWait (May 7, 2011)

I had looked at all the pr0n for a while, but I just thought I was weird. A girl in my Spanish class asked way too many questions and I eventually told her (and then told a friend cause it felt better). After a couple months of secrecy I got a computer all to myself in this room and Tuesday I found FAF so I decided to just join everyone on the fun. Now I don't look at pr0n for the fun anymore, I look at it artistically. Not sure that's how everyone else is, but it makes me feel better not to get too involved in the fetish part if I'm going to tell people I'm furry.

But it feels so good to say that: _*I'm Furry!*_
I'm going to go look up The Furry Song again.


----------



## Orion_Stargazer (May 13, 2011)

Well, I was really into dragons, and so I searched up a lo of art about that.  I stumbled upon VCL, and that led to FA.  Now I'm hooked.


----------



## Frokusblakah (May 14, 2011)

Oh back in 2000 or 2001 ish I think I stumbled across some random furry art.   Thought it was neat, forgot about it, moved on.  Went more or less without the internet until 2004 ish.  Somewhere around there I saw some more random furry art.  Don't know where, don't know what it was.  Over the next year or so  I read about furries somewhere.  Something happened at some point.  Some more years I think.  Made an FA account for some reason I can't remember at the end of '09.  Started actually using it a few months ago. 

More or less I don't know when I became interested in furries, or even when I learned what a furry was.  I don't know how I got here.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 14, 2011)

I've been into anthropomorphic fiction off and on (mostly on) for roughly 10 years (geez, it _has_ been a long time), and about a month ago decided to join deviantART because I was enjoying some of the characters and stuff that I found there (not all things being anthro). I passed this by my roommate about a month or so ago and he said something along the lines of "sounds like a furry to me." I researched it, since I didn't really have much of a clue about what "furries" were at the time, and decided that I did pretty much match the profile. So here I am, more or less the same now as before.


----------



## Ontariofalcon (May 19, 2011)

Oh boy...

Nobody yet has stated having an interest ~before finding furry online. I wasn't expecting to be the first to post such and hopefully am not the last.

I've had deviant interests in anthros and the like for as long as I have memories. Was quite confounding and isolating until I finally moved out, got online, and found others with similar likings.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 19, 2011)

Ontariofalcon said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Nobody yet has stated having an interest ~before finding furry online. I wasn't expecting to be the first to post such and hopefully am not the last.
> 
> I've had deviant interests in anthros and the like for as long as I have memories. Was quite confounding and isolating until I finally moved out, got online, and found others with similar likings.


 
Sorry to be rude, but did you not read my post? 10 years is quite a long time I'd say (hell that's longer than I can truly remember anyways). Or by "deviant interests" do you mean in the "pr0nz" way?

Also, yay, another raptor!


----------



## Dianae (May 19, 2011)

Ontariofalcon said:


> Oh boy...
> 
> Nobody yet has stated having an interest ~before finding furry online. I wasn't expecting to be the first to post such and hopefully am not the last.
> 
> I've had deviant interests in anthros and the like for as long as I have memories. Was quite confounding and isolating until I finally moved out, got online, and found others with similar likings.


 

When did I know I was a furry?
This past March...

When did I start having furry traits and interests?
when I was still a child and my favorite characters from Disney movies were the animals.
When picking roles in child games, I preferred to play the redhead, or the animal, baring none of those, the ninja/spy.
I'd have rather been born an animal, but if I had been I'd be dead by now so things balance out.

And yes this is all before I'd heard of the internet.  I think it was around, but definitely not to the extent it is today.  though a Whovian fangirl moment hit me when I wanted to say...  You Are Not Alone.

(if no one else gets the Whovian bit s'okay, I know I'm a nutter.)


----------



## Wyldfyre (May 20, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I didn't "find out" I was a furry, I decided to be a furry.


 ^ What he said.
It's an interest, not a sexual orientation.

As far as I know >_>


----------



## Punnchy (May 20, 2011)

When I tried on a furry avatar in second life, and was like "this suits me way better then being human".


----------



## Larry (May 20, 2011)

I was exposed to the furry fandom because of internet at a very young age. When I say "very young age", I mean 10 years old. The first furry artist I liked is Rackun (At that time he was AlphaBreak42), but that was when I didn't have an account, and I didn't see his "adult" artwork. But hey, I still like him and his art style.

I really don't remember how exactly how I got exposed, and I don't think I ever will, but it took a long time for me to realize that I'm really interested in the fandom after I got exposed.


----------



## King-Gigabyte (Jun 8, 2011)

When I looked at my self in the mirror, No seriously i knew about 4 years ago


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 8, 2011)

When I thought things where cute... Jesus Christ, me. Be any less manlier, why don't ya.


----------



## Sar (Jun 8, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Baptised on /b/ during a furry thread there, pretty much. About two years ago.


 
Roughly, then and there ^^. /b/ had a new one every few hours. i googled what all the fuss was about then...
BOOM! i was very intreseted within a month.


----------



## FurriKami Oka (Jun 9, 2011)

First time I did was actually a few weeks ago. The first time I looked at Furry art was a few years ago, though. I did not realize how big the fandom was because all I ever looked at was ClubStirpes. I enjoyed it a lot and after loosing my job, had to stop with the subscription. But I now have the subscription again and I am enjoying that and FChan. I hope to one day meet with others and have a good time.


----------



## Zenia (Jun 9, 2011)

Pinecones said:
			
		

> When did you first know you were a furry?


... When I chose to become one, because unlike things like being black, white, beige, gay, straight, etc... furry is a choice. XD

I am pretty sure this post has been made, but I don't want to read the thread.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 9, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Baptised on /b/ during a furry thread there, pretty much. About two years ago.


 That. After scrolling through tons of furry threads daily for about a year or so, I decided to look at one and became hooked! :3

Probably watching movies like Jungledyret Hugo or those almost-furry animations as a child probably had some influence too.


----------



## S.L.p (Jun 9, 2011)

when i was 10 years old and i got my first computer, mmmmm porno ^//^ that was 13 years ago.

theres a deeper meening to it now for me.


----------



## Belluavir (Jun 9, 2011)

Well as a homosexual male who's suffered greatly due to actual, real bigotry and discrimination, my first reaction to a thread such as this is to be offended as its worded in a way similar to the question one often recieves when coming out as gay "when did you first know...". Connection is pretty obvious.

But I clicked on it anyway, so now I have a new reaction: this thread is quite stupid. Very similar to my original reaction. 

Alas, I continued reading in spite of this FACT and there were some interesting answers to the question. So then I thought, perhaps I too should contribute something interesting. Thus far I've failed to think of a damn thing except, of course, what I'm writing now as a response. So now I'm wondering why that is. 

Probably because its not such a defining characteristic of my personality that it would warrant that much thought. I remember when I realised I was attracted to the same-sex, I remember when I became a deist then an agnostic and then an atheist, I remember when anarchist philosophy finally clicked in my head and I was forced to concede. I remember when I met my partner and I remember when I made the decision to leave my home and my family and live with him in a country I knew next to nothing about half-way across the world. I don't, however, remember when I started liking anthropomorphic animals, it's just so completely off the radar and so irrelevant in comparison to the other milestones in my life and it hasn't brought anything near the happiness that any of those other things have brought me nor will it ever.


----------



## Ontariofalcon (Jun 22, 2011)

@Stratto the Hawk

No rudeness interpreted. 10yrs has a different context if a person is 20, 30, or 40 (34 here).
...and yes, I meant in an erotic sense.
*smiles* Yay, indeed! More often than not people think velociraptor when I say raptor. X>

@Dianae

Thanks, Dianae. I don't do the good Doctor, but love the term Whovian. X>
The wingful of folks I've found with longtime interests seems to grow more and more.

First time replying on a forum, so forgive the omitted quotes. Had to return and edit. Bloody noob.


----------



## Ontariofalcon (Jun 22, 2011)

Belluavir said:


> Alas, I continued reading in spite of this FACT and there were some interesting answers to the question. So then I thought, perhaps I too should contribute something interesting. Thus far I've failed to think of a damn thing except, of course, what I'm writing now as a response. So now I'm wondering why that is.
> 
> Probably because its not such a defining characteristic of my personality that it would warrant that much thought. I remember when I realised I was attracted to the same-sex, I remember when I became a deist then an agnostic and then an atheist, I remember when anarchist philosophy finally clicked in my head and I was forced to concede. I remember when I met my partner and I remember when I made the decision to leave my home and my family and live with him in a country I knew next to nothing about half-way across the world. I don't, however, remember when I started liking anthropomorphic animals, it's just so completely off the radar and so irrelevant in comparison to the other milestones in my life and it hasn't brought anything near the happiness that any of those other things have brought me nor will it ever.


 
Without a doubt, homosexuals face real, sometimes life-threatening persecution around the world. To many furry is merely a like or an interest; to some it's their main like/ interest sexually. It's not overt; it's something a person can keep safe and guarded. If you suffered any feelings of guilt or shame in your youth for not being cut form the same cloth the majority of the world are, those same feelings are universal for those truly attracted to furry stuff.

I'm glad you were able to find a way to live your life the way you were meant to with a greater level of freedom and protection.


----------



## 350125 GO! (Jun 22, 2011)

Well... At one point I came across some furry art work and was all like "hell yea!"


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 22, 2011)

iconmaster said:


> In retrospect, Neopets probably generated a lot of furries



If Neopets made me a furry, I've been a furry since almost before I hit puberty. :v


----------



## Blutide (Jun 22, 2011)

Garfang said:


> well yeah i think i have seen this thread before =P


    ^


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 22, 2011)

Disney.  End of story.
Why did I come here, again?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 23, 2011)

Ontariofalcon said:


> @Stratto the Hawk
> 
> No rudeness interpreted. 10yrs has a different context if a person is 20, 30, or 40 (34 here).
> ...and yes, I meant in an erotic sense.
> *smiles* Yay, indeed! More often than not people think velociraptor when I say raptor. X>


Cool then. I don't like coming across as an asshole, so I felt the need to preface my post as such. And I know you're right time is completely relative, and as I approach 20, months are beginning to seem like weeks used to when I was 10. 

As for the raptor thing, I haven't been around long enough to have someone make that mistake, although I'm sure that it's inevitable (for right now, I'm just going with birdie and its variations in the company of my furry buddies, or RedHawk for general internet friends).


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 23, 2011)

CannotWait said:


> I'm going to go look up The Furry Song again.


 
a song...on furries?

A SONG...ON FURRIES? A...SONG...ON FURRIES?

*Looks it up*

kill me please. this is the most retarded thing i've ever heard oh god this is worse than...than...than...IT'S WORSE THAN VERYINVALID. please excuse me while i plot to hack fa and ban all admins; wouldn't be hard, i bet the website security is worse than Sony's/Nintendo of Europe's security system. (Inb4raging furries who don't get that i'm joking...about plotting to hack fa.)


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 23, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> a song...on furries?
> 
> A SONG...ON FURRIES? A...SONG...ON FURRIES?
> 
> ...


 






The song isn't really that bad, it's kind of catchy really. The only problem with it is how cheesy the lyrics are.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 23, 2011)

I first knew when someone linked to the "Fucking furries" YTMND and for some reason I thought it was cool.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 23, 2011)

The Guinness Book of world records 2006 for the largest Furry gathering, that caught my eye and I investigated.


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jun 24, 2011)

When I started drawing more anthro characters than normal human characters, and my interest in muscle furs. That was like, 3 yrs ago? XP


----------



## ArgonTheFox (Jun 24, 2011)

well I was a furry since I was 9 when I started makeing furry art but it wasnt till a few years later when I learned about the fandom so ive only been really considering myself as a furry for like a few months to a year.


----------



## Sar (Jun 24, 2011)

I donno. When was starfox 64 realised? About then.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 24, 2011)

4chan, /b/
Yep
That was a weird eye-opener to the furry fandom.


----------



## mizu-oka (Jun 24, 2011)

When I started reading the Shifti story archive and investigated further. As for the site that refered me to shifti....

TVTROPES STRIKES AGAIN :V


----------



## Zanzi (Jun 24, 2011)

When I found the anthro section on dA.


----------



## Don (Jun 24, 2011)

I actually have absolutely no idea when I realized I was a furry.


----------



## kopareigns (Jun 29, 2011)

I became absolutely obsessed with The Lion King. Started off by making AMV's on youtube, wrote a fan-fic, and it just progressed from there.


----------



## DMatrix0 (Jun 29, 2011)

I became a furry when i started drawing a penis on a dragon terrorizing a city when i was 7 lying in bed


----------



## Don (Jun 29, 2011)

DMatrix0 said:


> I became a furry when i started drawing a penis on a dragon terrorizing a city when i was 7 lying in bed


 
Wat

Great first post.


----------



## JoranCara (Jul 2, 2011)

I found out from my first boyfriend who showed me a forum on gaia online full of furry art/porn


----------



## mustang74 (Jul 2, 2011)

When I was 14, it was also the day my social life ended. I told my friends, most don't hang out with me anymore, my parents think I'm messed up and they dont want to see anything furry around the house, and my ex girlfriend dumped me and told me to go fuck a fox, the worst part, I wanted her to dress up as one. :'(


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 2, 2011)

mustang74 said:


> When I was 14, it was also the day my social life ended. *I told my friends*, most don't hang out with me anymore, my parents think I'm messed up and they dont want to see anything furry around the house, and my ex girlfriend dumped me and told me to go fuck a fox, *the worst part, I wanted her to dress up as one.* :'(


 There's your problem.

Also, with something like furry, telling people is either going to get laughs or make you a pariah. Just hang back and wait until you have a feel for how people will react before you tell them.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 2, 2011)

When I was dragged to a furmeet back in 2001 by a friend of mine that, until then, I had no idea was a furry.

And even then I was uncertain I could consider myself a true furry, as I wasn't into fursuits or otherkin or bizzare porn.

It was only until a couple years ago I said "fuck it, I'm a furry."


----------



## Sar (Jul 3, 2011)

Waffles said:


> 4chan, /b/
> Yep
> That was a weird eye-opener to the furry fandom.


 
Its not a weird eye opener. Many newfurs were /b/aptised by 4chan.
I was not. It was fchan for me.


----------



## Octa (Jul 3, 2011)

I went to college with a computer, unrestricted internet access, and an almost childlike obsession with animal head people.


----------



## Traven V (Jul 4, 2011)

Around 13 I was into Tails, and Starfox so I would draw them a lot. One day I logged on looked up Starfox ended up finding a Furry who was a Starfox. Saw that thought it was awesome somebody would dress as Starfox, through that found FA, and other sites. It was an *[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1][/SIZE][/FONT]*[FONT=arial,sans-serif][SIZE=-1]exhilarating moment to say the least.[/SIZE][/FONT]


----------



## Shico (Jul 4, 2011)

When I saw pics from a furcon. "OMG there are hundreds of them, I am not the only one who likes these costumes. They call the fursuits not mascots, awesome, etc etc" ...And...For the longest time I thought furry = person with animal costume...but I think many people think this outside the fandom...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 5, 2011)

Shico said:


> When I saw pics from a furcon. "OMG there are hundreds of them, I am not the only one who likes these costumes. They call the fursuits not mascots, awesome, etc etc" ...And...For the longest time I thought furry = person with animal costume...but I think many people think this outside the fandom...


 
You're damn right on that.

I await the day someone who isn't a furry or a /b/tard knows correctly before I have to explain.


----------



## Sar (Jul 7, 2011)

Ballsofsteel said:


> a song...on furries?
> 
> A SONG...ON FURRIES? A...SONG...ON FURRIES?
> 
> ...


 
It isnt that bad, but it sounds like a themesong out of a kids show.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 9, 2011)

When my penis erected after seeing naked picture of Krystal from Star Fox in random pornsite. I wish it would have started more elegantly but it sadly started someway like that.


----------



## Sar (Jul 9, 2011)

DMatrix0 said:


> I became a furry when i started drawing a penis on a dragon terrorizing a city when i was 7 lying in bed


 WTF?


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 9, 2011)

when i watched that AOTS segment on furries, like the new one made this year


----------



## robodog (Jul 9, 2011)

It probably started when I spent more time drawing dogs than doing actual schoolwork in junior high. Or when I realized I enjoyed films with anthropomorphic dogs a lot.


----------



## LucidSteamPaw (Jul 16, 2011)

When I was 12. I'm 16 now, so, 4 years ago? Started to be a furry when I was surfing the web for anime art one night and began to see Anthro art and suiters. Looked into it and began to get money from family to start suiting and attended AC'09 and '10, which REALLY nailed me into the Furry community.


----------



## TreacleFox (Jul 16, 2011)

I only found out when I saw a thread on a diffrent forum about furries when I was 14. If I found out earlier I would have joined earlier. :L
I have always like anthro's though...


----------



## Fenno (Jul 16, 2011)

I was into anthros before I "became" a furry... But I have been a furry for about 2 years. I knew what they were prior to that, more or less from the public's slathering of moral turpitude... Stumbled upon art, loved it, and the rest was a song. I only came around to accepting and feeling good about it recently, though.


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

I realize that when I heard that my mom side was Swedish and learn that basicilly that the Wolves pretty much represtent the Swedish side of the family. But I didnt admit unitl I was 18


----------



## Genumix (Jul 17, 2011)

I was looking up a picture of Lugia for a collage I was making for English class in middle school, and up came a picture of one of Edmol's transformation pics, which I thought was strangely interesting.  Much of the transformations were anthro, which led to the more mainstream furry stuff like FA.  Everything else is a blur.


----------



## twelvestring (Jul 17, 2011)

I accidently tripped and fell on top of a dog. Thought "well hey, this is nice"


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 18, 2011)

Probably always been one, just never really understood it. Loved Disney movies as a child, still love them now. The animal ones in particular obviously.

Got the internet a few years back, did some browsing and it all made sense piece by piece. 

Furry, Vorarephilia, The whole Fantasy side of it all. And now I write in my free time.


----------



## Genumix (Jul 20, 2011)

twelvestring said:


> I accidently tripped and fell on top of a dog. Thought "well hey, this is nice"


LOL YES

...wait, how does that inform you that you're interested in the aesthetic or conceptual appeal of animal anthropomorphism?


----------



## LordBorel (Jul 22, 2011)

Watched a lot of Biker Mice from Mars when I was young, lots of sonic cartoons and comics as well...then that goddamned sally...then I discovered the wonders of the internet, and it all went downhill from there. Really joined the fandom back in 06/07, probably would have been labeled a 'furry' by internet people way before that.


----------



## thewall (Jul 22, 2011)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> I didn't "find out" I was a furry, I decided to be a furry.



pretty much the same thing here.  I also did it to be rebellious.  I distance myself from the erotic part, but the mere fact I am a furry pisses other people off.


----------

